# HR10-250 without direct TV



## msmckinlay (Jul 29, 2008)

So my boss just upgraded his direct tv package and gave me his old HR10-250. I currently have time warner cable with an HD tuner. My first thought is that this HR10-250 tuner would only work with Direct TV but then after discovering the Antenna RF input I thought otherwise. Before I go to the trouble to mess around with this thing for three hours I was wondering if it was even possible to use it without a Direct TV subscription. It seems to me that someone out there would have a hack that would remove the proprietary software. I know I would probably lose many of the features but at least I could pause and record the TV.

I am very computer savvy and am not afraid to trouble shoot all night. 

1. so my first question is can i use this without direct tv or should I strip the 250g Western Digital hard drive out of it and call it a day.

2. Were do I get a hack???

Thanks for any input or direction.
Regards,
Newbee


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You can use the HR10-250's off-air ATSC tuners without a DirecTV subscription. But you won't be able to schedule any recordings, and won't have any Guide Data. And you'll need an OTA antenna ... it won't work with your Cable TV signal.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Not only can you not schedule recordings, you can't record at all. The HR10 will serve as an ATSC (digital OTA) tuner with a 30-minute "trick play" buffer, but that is all. As noted, no guide data or program descriptions. You'll probably also get a nag message after a while (but that can be ignored.)


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

The reason why the above two responses are true is that the Directv DVR doesn't have any analog to digital converters and, therefore, is not capable of doing anything with the analog signal that comes out of your cable box.

It's not just a matter of taking away software. The hardware you need isn't in there.

It is designed to record the Directv digital stream without conversion. Very cool, actually.

You can use the hard drive to your heart's content. Of course, we are all happy Directv customers or we wouldn't be here (our occasional gripe not withstanding) so, my advice would be to drop cable and get with the program.

I did nine years ago and have never regretted it.


----------



## msmckinlay (Jul 29, 2008)

I appreciate the responses and understand the reasons why. However, if I did order Direct TV am i now using dated technology by integrating the HR10-250 into my system?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

The short answer is yes. There are about 100 HD channels available and the HR10 is capable of receiving about 10 of them, max.

If you can receive OTA HD, then at least your locals are covered. The only receivers able to handle all of the HD available (including locals from the satellite) are the non-TiVO HR2x models.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

10 today. By the end of the year, probably zero, as DirecTV is actively moving all HD content to satellites and encoding methods that the HR10 cannot handle.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

After this year the only HD channels you'll get with the HR10-250 are your local off-air HDTV channels. All satellite-delivered HD channels will require one of the newer DirecTV HD DVRs (HR20, HR21).


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

I would be delighted if a hack to permit manual recording of OTA with the HR10-250 was provided some how from someone, but even that is a long shot at this time. I have two of the things and a lot of money tied up in them but if I drop DirecTV I might use them as simple OTA tuners if the nag messages don't become too annoying.

I have no complaints with my two leased HR20-700 DVR's as long as I am a DirecTV subscriber, they work great.

Chris


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

stevel said:


> 10 today. By the end of the year, probably zero, as DirecTV is actively moving all HD content to satellites and encoding methods that the HR10 cannot handle.


It's only 10 HD channels if you subscribe to every premium channel. Less HBOHD, SHOHD, etc, it's more like 6 HD channels. But you'll get to pay as if you get the 100 HDs the folks with the new Rupert boxes get. Been there. Quit that.


----------

